# **** Flies



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

My Ma will be fishing out of Flamingo, FL for the next week on a self-guided trip in Everglades National Park. Next best thing to going would be seeing a picture of a big bucket mouth with a fly I tied hanging out. Here are a few of mine that I thought might work down there. Still pretty new to this tying thing so any tips would be greatly appreciated. Some of these are my first bug using marabou, tips on using this stuff would be greatly appreciated. It seems to have mind of its own and gets everywhere! Took some of y'all's advice and have really stepped up my deer stacking ability too. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so she catch anything?


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Skunked.... saw some little ones but didn't get tight on anything. Did hit a couple places up in the panhandle but saw little to no activity. It is still a little early for them to be that far north in any numbers.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice flies...really like that "black death" type in the first picture and then the last one would also be a prime tarpon getter...but would suggest maybe more sparse on the black death. Its amazing what a huge Tarpon will bite on.

Very nice work.


----------

